# 1939 Hawthorne rat project!



## John c (Jul 19, 2010)

I really wanna share pics of my 1939 Hawthorne rat project but I can't figure out how to post pics with this darn iPhone! Would anybody be willing to post pics for me if I email you some? Once the pics are posted I will add the story behind the project!
Thanks for your help guys,

John.


----------



## John c (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## John c (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok, so I figured out how to post pics with this iPhone. I hope I can remember how in the heck I did it for future posts!
So this is my Hawthorne that I was gonna sell but nobody offered me what I felt it was worth and since I live rat bikes I decided to change a few things. I got the bike for next to nothing and it was 100% complete and original! 
I went and got new tires for it, which cost 5X what I got the bike for, but worth every penny! I greased every bearing on the bike, buffed up the original paint with a buffing wheel on a drill, put on a schwinn sweet heart sprocket and added some ape hangers. This is what it ended up like!
I did however tag, label and box all the original parts for the bike so all the original parts are still very much ready to be put back on!
I don't think I'm done with this one yet!
MORE TO COME!!!


----------



## yeshoney (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks great!

Make sure you head over to Ratrodbikes.com and post an Intro and then put this bike in the Gallery for others to enjoy!

Joe


----------

